# Hopping in rear on takeoff...



## RCinNM (Dec 14, 2006)

Recently, my 2006 6.0 6 speed started hopping in the rear at fast take offs. I had it checked out and was told the rubber on the driveline was bad. There is alot of play due to this. I was told separate parts for the driveline are not available. The only option is to replace whole driveline assembly at a price of $1,600 and $100 labor.
Any suggestions?


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

Even though this thread is about PAULCAPASSO problem RCinNM seems to also have a problem. The wheel hop problem is very common with GTO's hooking up. You can look into "drag bags" for a cost of $90.00 and install them yourself to stop the wheel hop. Whoever told you that the complete driveshaft has to be replaced, sounds like a GM stelaership?. Look on the web ... there are new couplers available like rpm speed, diff wizard or g force.


----------



## mercdoc (Aug 12, 2010)

I would not use a factory 2 pc drive shaft. You can look into them for a 1 pc for under 600.00 (PM me and I can give you their web site and who to talk to). That will also help out a bunch in the vibs you under accel. That upgrade will ditch the rubber joints and no more center bearing to shake.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

RCinNM, I started a new thread for you so we're not resurrecting a 5 year old thread....

68'


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The first thing I would do with any modern GTO problem is ask the community. There are close to 10 years of experience with many owners which is 10 years more than just about any repair place. 

If your rubber guibos are worn out the best option is to slap on a new one piece drive shaft. There are several places that sell bolt-on one piece shafts. After that repair if you still experience hop drag bags are a cheap solution that work extremely well and are easy to install. If you want to go crazy subframe and control arm bushings, Harrop diff cover or diff insert, dissimilar diameter "anti-wheel hop" axles, trans mount and engine mounts can be employed. 

Wheel hop is caused by the tires alternately spinning and grabbing amplified by the harmonics of the drive train. If you don't spin you don't hop. To that end wider, stickier tires do a world of good too.


----------

